# HELP! Need ideas for putting together a lesson!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been super busy, exhausted and scatterbrained! Our livestock club is having a meeting about goats/sheep in a few weeks and I'm supposed to put together a lesson plan for it!

I honestly don't know much about sheep. We have older elementary/middle school kids and some older high school kids. A lot of the kids are doing the country ham project and know nothing about goats/sheep.

I'd love to make it informative and fun. 

Any ideas? We do have a projector that I can hook my laptop to bit I'll admit I'm not technology savvy lol.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

What kind of information do you want to present to them? 
Raising , breeding, showing, selecting? 
There are some good materials out there


----------



## K Brooke (May 9, 2018)

I’ve been to a goat/sheep class and one of the topics was diet. It was really neat and interactive because they had a jar of the different things in a goat or sheep diet and passed them around so each person could see and identify what was in each jar. Just a thought.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just did one about the differences and also the same between goats and sheep. This good info for this topic 
http://www.sheep101.info/sheepandgoats.html
To make it fun divide the kids into 2 groups, give each group 3 papers, or paddles that say sheep, goat, both and ask who am I questions. Like "I will graze while it rains, who am I?"


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> "I will graze while it rains, who am I?"


You are crazy! (Says the goat) 

The more hands on, the better. 
We tend to listen better, when the presenter talks about their own real experience, rather than presenting facts. 
Technology often fails in the crucial moments. Have a backup plan, if planning on showing things on a screen.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! Okay, so last night we had our monthly Livestock business meeting, and decided for some of it we'll go with my original idea of introducing, and exploring... FECALS on goats/sheep! We're going to bring in microscopes, and supplies to show what/how we do a fecal, FAMANCHA cards, one of the microscopes we hope to hook up to the projector or actually it's one of those wall mounted screens not a projector (something new that I don't know how to use lol).

We had an agriculture day at a private school last year and my kids and my friends kids who show goats made posters about goat information, so we'll have those. My daughter and I made a poster we displayed at our state fair ABGA show with facts, and things about showing registered goats, so I'll bring that.
I also made a flier for ag day last year I thought I'd pass out with information about goats, and on the back different ways you can show goats in KY. 

BUT... we have nothing for sheep. We do have some families that show, but I haven't been able to get a hold of the teen who is super knowledgeable/showed/raised her whole life and is a senior this year.

So.
Jessica - I will check out your link! The game sounds great! I would love to try to incorporate as much knowledge into this as possible and even put together a sheep fact sheet like the one I made for goats that could also be passed out for Ag day in May! 
Below is the front/back of the flier I made for ag day last year. 

Having a game at the end would be great!


----------

